# Hello, My name is robert casio.



## casiocasio10

I am new.
I am happy to be here.

What do you think of the photos?





Untitled by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr





Untitled by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## MiFleur

Hello Robert Welcome to the forum

When you post a picture, it is good to be a little bit more specific about what kind of advice you want to receive.

Here is what comes to my mind looking at your picture

The little clouds are nice
the focus could be improved
A main subject is missing
The place is probably a nice place to sit in the sun and relax
It is a littel bit too dark.

Hang around in the forum, there is a lot to learn here!


----------



## casiocasio10

moo cow by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## terri

Welcome to TPF, Robert!       You will probably get more feedback on your images if you post them in our Gallery sections.   We have several Gallery categories: Landscape, People, that sort of thing.   Check it out, and enjoy the forum!


----------



## IceCanAm

Welcome to the site.


----------



## o hey tyler

Hi Robert. Your photos of the dock and water are out of focus, but they remind me of a Maine summer.


----------



## jake337

Am I the only one noticing the strange figure standing in all of these?


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## o hey tyler

jake337 said:


> Am I the only one noticing the strange figure standing in all of these?



Nope. I just figured it was a slenderman reference.


----------



## jake337

Also I think the blur or whatever effect was added in post, along with the alien, or his lens was very foggy.


----------



## smalltowngirl13

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## casiocasio10

Anonymous VS. Casio by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## KmH

:thumbup: Welcome to TPF Robert! :camera:


----------



## casiocasio10

me and Yuri by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## MitchStrp

casiocasio10 said:


> me and Yuri by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr



dude teach me how to photoshop like you! :lmao:


----------



## organicfood

welcome to the forum and your pictures are nice.


----------



## casiocasio10

organicfood said:


> welcome to the forum and your pictures are nice.


thanks


----------



## casiocasio10

BAMNNNN! 006 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## casiocasio10

my and yuri try two in the woods tooned by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## casiocasio10

Untitled by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## casiocasio10

my and yuri try two tooned by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## Heitz

I'm very confused.  

Or I'm high. 

Or both.


----------



## casiocasio10

my and yuri  highway tooned by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## o hey tyler

Lol Wut.


----------



## TheKenTurner

Well... this is a umm interesting thread?


----------



## e.rose

Heitz said:


> I'm very confused.
> 
> Or I'm high.
> 
> Or both.



I think I've had too much wine...


----------



## casiocasio10

my and yuri NK Subway 1 tooned by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## .SimO.

Bwahahahhahaha.  This is the funniest F'ng thing I have ever seen on this forum.  LOVE IT!!!!  I am about to cry.  CasioCasio for forum administrator!!


----------



## casiocasio10

Sitting and waiting by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## jwbryson1

o hey tyler said:


> they remind me of a Maine summer.



Yeah, I heard that about Mainer's and their "summers of love" with the livestock, but I never thought I would see it admitted in public!  Maybe it's just a Canon thing...


----------



## o hey tyler

jwbryson1 said:


> Yeah, I heard that about Mainer's and their "summers of love" with the livestock, but I never thought I would see it admitted in public!  Maybe it's just a Canon thing...



Interesting how you clipped the first part of my post out.


----------



## jwbryson1

o hey tyler said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I heard that about Mainer's and their "summers of love" with the livestock, but I never thought I would see it admitted in public!  Maybe it's just a Canon thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how you clipped the first part of my post out.
Click to expand...



Always so serious.....:meh:

 <=====  Did you not see smiley face dude?

Simmah Dow'Nah!


----------



## casiocasio10

i don't understand?!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Please poast moar!

5star thread


----------



## casiocasio10

me and yuri in tokyo by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


this waswhen i stinked at shop


----------



## Alex_B

Who is yuri?


----------



## casiocasio10

Alex_B said:


> Who is yuri?


www.en.*wikipedia.org/wiki/Kwon_Yuri*






Untitled by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Wow, you guys have been so many places... 

And a magazine cover too. Lucky man.


----------



## Alex_B

casiocasio10 said:


> Alex_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is yuri?
> 
> 
> 
> www.en.*wikipedia.org/wiki/Kwon_Yuri
> *
Click to expand...


Ah, she is a YABIS (yet another boring and insignificant starlet)


----------



## casiocasio10

Anonymous VS. Casio by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## casiocasio10

japan by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## tevo

Ope. Now I feel it.


----------



## casiocasio10

casio in japan by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr





Untitled by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## casiocasio10

CASIO LIVEING LEGEND! by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## casiocasio10

you can't see me comeing! by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




Bob and alt bob 2 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




Bob and alt bob 3 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




Bob and alt bob by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




BOB FIGHT by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




porch by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




readingretry2 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




Turning Japanese by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




japan by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## Redeyejedi

casiocasio10 said:


> Alex_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is yuri?
> 
> 
> 
> www.en.*wikipedia.org/wiki/Kwon_Yuri*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr
Click to expand...


can we see the background image of this particular,  er, um, collage....if it is yours?
if not, please refer to forum rules and photog etiquette bout posting pics that ain't your own.

welcome to the forum!


----------



## casiocasio10

Redeyejedi said:


> casiocasio10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is yuri?
> 
> 
> 
> www.en.*wikipedia.org/wiki/Kwon_Yuri*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can we see the background image of this particular,  er, um, collage....if it is yours?
> if not, please refer to forum rules and photog etiquette bout posting pics that ain't your own.
> 
> welcome to the forum!
Click to expand...


I got it from one of them free to use stock photo sites.
It generates the photo.


----------



## casiocasio10

me and yuri Goldengate 1 tooned by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

:lmao: OMG...please keep them coming!!


----------



## casiocasio10

my and yuri In my apertment tooned by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## jwbryson1

This thread is just what TPF needed.  What a riot!  :mrgreen:


----------



## mishele

I want to be in a picture with him!!


----------



## casiocasio10

my and yuri cheer tooned by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## jwbryson1

mishele said:


> I want to be in a picture with him!!




Mish, if you promise to show him a good time   he MIGHT just take you to the top of the Eiffel Tower!


----------



## casiocasio10

my and yuri ailen planetooned by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## casiocasio10

jwbryson1 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to be in a picture with him!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mish, if you promise to show him a good time   he MIGHT just take you to the top of the Eiffel Tower!
Click to expand...






my and yuri paris tooned by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## casiocasio10

my and yuri 3 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




my and yuri 2 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## casiocasio10

my and yuri 4 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## MiFleur

this thread is too funny!


----------



## tirediron

*Hello Robert; allow me to add my welcome to your list.  I would point out to you that the Welcome Forum is just that; a forum for welcoming new members, and it is not meant to be a personal gallery.  We encourage all members to post their work for display or critique, but please do it in the appropriate forum below.

Thank-you.*


----------



## casiocasio10

me and some random asian school girl from some model mag by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




me and woman with longhair by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




me and yuri   2-27-2013 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




Casio 9 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## casiocasio10

On fire today

Just cranking out pixs:




me and yuri 2-27-2013 #2 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## 480sparky

Did you happen to miss *this*?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

480sparky said:


> Did you happen to miss *this*?



Did you happen to miss this is now in the "Just for Fun" gallery?


----------



## casiocasio10

someone in the old thread that was closed then deleted called me "A creeper"....

I am not a creeper.....

















That is a creeper:



Me and a creeper by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## Michael79

Welcome to the forum, you have some incredible talent sir!


----------



## 480sparky

Bitter Jeweler said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you happen to miss *this*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you happen to miss this is now in the "Just for Fun" gallery?
Click to expand...


Maybe a Mod moved it then.


----------



## casiocasio10

Michael79 said:


> Welcome to the forum, you have some incredible talent sir!



thanks









Me yuri 2-27-2013 #3 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

:heart:


----------



## Ashlee_Duh

I feel like I've kind of stumbled into Wonderland with this thread....

Yuri is one lucky broad. :hail:


----------



## ghache

LOL, she is one lucky girl indeed. teach me.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## mishele

Thank you, Bitter!! Yay!!! I feel complete now!! :heart:


----------



## Ron Evers

Good one Bitter.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

I wanna see mish and Casio on the moon.Make it happen.


----------



## casiocasio10

Bitter Jeweler said:


>




LOL LMAO


----------



## PropilotBW

Michael79 said:


> Welcome to the forum, you have some incredible talent sir!




...yes.....talent....


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Sweet Jesus.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Rotanimod said:


> I wanna see mish and Casio on the moon.Make it happen.


Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## casiocasio10

me and yuri 2-27-2013 A&H#1 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr





Casio Rocks by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna see mish and Casio on the moon.Make it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't nobody got time for that!
Click to expand...


Fly me to tha moon


----------



## casiocasio10

Rotanimod said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna see mish and Casio on the moon.Make it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't nobody got time for that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fly me to tha moon
Click to expand...


Good _Ol_' _Blue Eyes....._


----------



## o hey tyler

Bitter, His hat should say YOLO... Shouldn't it?


----------



## Ashlee_Duh

I noticed V is trying to put an end to it....


----------



## casiocasio10

Ashlee_Duh said:


> I noticed V is trying to put an end to it....



Anonymous (well some of it's members) have been cyberstalking me since 2004...
But i also have friends that are apart of Anonymous also so it's funny and i have friends who are in the Church of Scientology also so it's really odd.
LOL.

that will be 10 years this may 6th....

So i make fun of them sometimes in photos.

That is me in one of there masks...


----------



## Michael79

casiocasio10 said:


> Ashlee_Duh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed V is trying to put an end to it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anonymous (well some of it's members) have been cyberstalking me since 2004...
> But i also have friends that are apart of Anonymous also so it's funny and i have friends who are in the Church of Scientology also so it's really odd.
> LOL.
> 
> that will be 10 years this may 6th....
> 
> So i make fun of them sometimes in photos.
> 
> That is me in one of there masks...
Click to expand...

Then there was this one time in band camp...


----------



## casiocasio10

me and yuri 2-27-2013 001 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## ewick

Sweet baby jesus.... this thread is like a train wreck. So effing terrible, but yet I can't stop looking.


----------



## Ashlee_Duh

Shout out to Casio on this one


----------



## casiocasio10

me and yuri 2-27-2003 002 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1

ewick said:


> Sweet baby jesus.... *this thread is like a train wreck.* So effing terrible, but yet I can't stop looking.



I agree with the highlighted... I just can't believe it is getting the attention it is getting! People must be bored....


----------



## mishele

cgipson1 said:


> ewick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet baby jesus.... *this thread is like a train wreck.* So effing terrible, but yet I can't stop looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the highlighted... I just can't believe it is getting the attention it is getting! People must be bored....
Click to expand...

Come on, sour puss!! Just have some fun...lol


----------



## PropilotBW

cgipson1 said:


> ewick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet baby jesus.... *this thread is like a train wreck.* So effing terrible, but yet I can't stop looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the highlighted... I just can't believe it is getting the attention it is getting! People must be bored....
Click to expand...


Have you ever seen the show Honey Boo Boo?


----------



## cgipson1

PropilotBW said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ewick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet baby jesus.... *this thread is like a train wreck.* So effing terrible, but yet I can't stop looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the highlighted... I just can't believe it is getting the attention it is getting! People must be bored....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen the show Honey Boo Boo?
Click to expand...


No.. I never have! Never wanted to! I consider the vast majority of Television to be mind numbing rot... and from what I have heard in passing, Honey Boo Boo is a prime example of the crap that is turned out for TV.  I would rather read anyday! No cable or satellite here.. although I do have a nice LED samsung 65" for Blue-ray's! (and people wonder why so many kids cannot pass basic, simple classes, and blame it on the teachers! It is partly the system's fault, but too much TV probably has a large part to do with it!)

So this thread in some way emulates Honey Boo Boo? That explains it....


----------



## mishele

cgipson1 said:


> PropilotBW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the highlighted... I just can't believe it is getting the attention it is getting! People must be bored....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen the show Honey Boo Boo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.. I never have! Never wanted to! I consider the vast majority of Television to be mind numbing rot... and from what I have heard in passing, Honey Boo Boo is a prime example of the crap that is turned out for TV.  I would rather read anyday! No cable or satellite here.. although I do have a nice LED samsung 65" for Blue-ray's! (and people wonder why so many kids cannot pass basic, simple classes, and blame it on the teachers! It is partly the system's fault, but too much TV probably has a large part to do with it!)
> 
> So this thread in some way emulates Honey Boo Boo? That explains it....
Click to expand...





LOL


----------



## cgipson1

mishele said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PropilotBW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen the show Honey Boo Boo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.. I never have! Never wanted to! I consider the vast majority of Television to be mind numbing rot... and from what I have heard in passing, Honey Boo Boo is a prime example of the crap that is turned out for TV.  I would rather read anyday! No cable or satellite here.. although I do have a nice LED samsung 65" for Blue-ray's! (and people wonder why so many kids cannot pass basic, simple classes, and blame it on the teachers! It is partly the system's fault, but too much TV probably has a large part to do with it!)
> 
> So this thread in some way emulates Honey Boo Boo? That explains it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...


Sorry.. did you say something? I was reading, and didn't hear you!


----------



## casiocasio10

ewick said:


> Sweet baby jesus.... this thread is like a train wreck. So effing terrible, but yet I can't stop looking.



sooo mean... I am going to cry in the shower......

http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lpzz33826m1qj60ox.gif


----------



## casiocasio10

me and yuri 3-1-2013 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1

PropilotBW said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ewick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet baby jesus.... *this thread is like a train wreck.* So effing terrible, but yet I can't stop looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the highlighted... I just can't believe it is getting the attention it is getting! People must be bored....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen the show Honey Boo Boo?
Click to expand...


Here Comes Honey Boo Boo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia      You have GOT to be kidding! So do people watch this to feel better about themselves?


----------



## weepete

Yes, I quite like turtles.


----------



## casiocasio10

STAY ON TOPIC PLEASE


----------



## pgriz

casiocasio10 said:


> STAY ON TOPIC PLEASE



Which topic would that be?


----------



## ratssass

....i like turtles


----------



## PropilotBW

cgipson1 said:


> PropilotBW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the highlighted... I just can't believe it is getting the attention it is getting! People must be bored....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen the show Honey Boo Boo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here Comes Honey Boo Boo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia      You have GOT to be kidding! So do people watch this to feel better about themselves?
Click to expand...


Yea.... I don't watch the show.  Why is it rated so high in America, though?  Because people enjoy watching how strange and NOT NORMAL other people are.  (That's as politically correct as I can put it).


----------



## pgriz

I thought freak shows were illegal?


----------



## ATVrider43

LOL this cracks me up, but scares me a little... What is the purpose of this Casio? lol and yes what is the topic?


----------



## techniker

Come on guys, This collection is... Well, A little strange... but robert here is putting down a lot more creativity than most of the posters in the thread, so stop putting the guy down. Objectively, it's not even bad work, and I'm thoroughly enjoying it. I really
like the "bob vs bob".

Robert, I notice quite a bit of shoulder hover. Maybe you could find something to physically put your hand around, like a baloon or a watermelon, to give your hand a more natural look. Unless you are trying for a little awkwardness, in which case is working great.


----------



## manaheim

Man this guy is everywhere.







*chuckle*

I couldn't resist.


----------



## Michael79

That is awesome


----------



## manaheim

He's turning up all over the place.  It's crazy!


----------



## manaheim

The mysterious smile...


----------



## casiocasio10

lol


----------



## manaheim

Robert, I think you may have just become TPF's very first meme.


----------



## ATVrider43

THIS IS SCARY LMFAOO


----------



## casiocasio10

lol... something like this happened to me at "something awful" and it went on for like 4 mouths...

It's o.k shop away...


----------



## ratssass

LMAO!!....its all good fun!!!


----------



## casiocasio10

techniker said:


> Robert, I notice quite a bit of shoulder hover. Maybe you could find something to physically put your hand around, like a baloon or a watermelon, to give your hand a more natural look. Unless you are trying for a little awkwardness, in which case is working great.



yeah.. i got to try to work on that... i think it kind of makes it look like i am kind of scared of touching her... and i would be if it was real... if i did meet her i would just stand near her. 

But i would ask for a photo then shoot a video because with all the fakes i have done no one would think that the photo was real without video.


----------



## Michael79

HAHAHA Mona Casio, Bob's the man


----------



## ratssass

casiocasio10 said:


> techniker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robert, I notice quite a bit of shoulder hover. Maybe you could find something to physically put your hand around, like a baloon or a watermelon, to give your hand a more natural look. Unless you are trying for a little awkwardness, in which case is working great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah.. i got to try to work on that... i think it kind of makes it look like i am kind of scared of touching her... and i would be if it was real... if i did meet her i would just stand near her.
> 
> But i would ask for a photo then shoot a video because with all the fakes i have done no one would think that the photo was real without video.
Click to expand...


....really?now i don't know what to believe in..


----------



## casiocasio10

ratssass said:


> casiocasio10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techniker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robert, I notice quite a bit of shoulder hover. Maybe you could find something to physically put your hand around, like a baloon or a watermelon, to give your hand a more natural look. Unless you are trying for a little awkwardness, in which case is working great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah.. i got to try to work on that... i think it kind of makes it look like i am kind of scared of touching her... and i would be if it was real... if i did meet her i would just stand near her.
> 
> But i would ask for a photo then shoot a video because with all the fakes i have done no one would think that the photo was real without video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....really?now i don't know what to believe in..
Click to expand...


lol


----------



## manaheim

i think the last supper one is my favorite, but the coloring on the Mona was pretty sweet.


----------

